# How do you fish on your kayak?



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm new to kayak fishing and was wondering if you could share some techniques.


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I just got my first kayak too. I just kind of figured I would be fishing the same way I always do. But now I get to do it from a boat with access to more water and more fish.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I don't know if I fully understand the question. I also pretty much just sit there, cast, and catch fish. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jmsteele187 (Dec 22, 2011)

I do hope that I will be able to stand in my boat. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Fishing from a yak is great. You'll be able to hit more water then you would wading. Just be sure you get you kayaking technique down before you get too crazy. Troll through rapids and get through them safely so you don't get yourself into a sticky situation. If you're not casting, troll. I've caught some of my best fish trolling. I like to just float down the river and cast and rarely paddle (I only paddle to keep myself straight) paddling can scare the fish away. Just be as quiet as possible like you would wading.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

Basically, fish however you want. There's no designated "correct" way (although I'm sure there are some "wrong" ways out there, lol). Many kayakers prefer to fish rivers and streams... I personally fish lakes with mine... and occasionally the ocean when I go on vacation. I do a lot of trolling, but also slow down and cast when I want to work the shoreline, or some specific structure. Fishing out of a kayak is a lot like fishing out of any other boat... get out on the water, and fish however YOU choose. There may be a few additional considerations that are specific to kayaks... such as range, equipment capacity, sitting position, and so on the will have an effect on your fishing, but you will quickly adapt to it. Get out and try it, if you run into things you're not sure about, come back and ask questions, we'll help you out.


----------



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

being at water level allows you to "skip" soft plastics (frogs, flukes, tubes, worms) and other baits back under overhanging tree/bush branches and boat docks more easily, particularly effective on a hot sunny day when they fish are looking for cooler water. if you target catfish, learning to drift baits through hot zones is also fun, because it works and you can enjoy the scenery while the boat and bait do the searching. Same with trolling, throw it back behind and start paddling. have fun.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

I've used mine virtually anywhere and everywhere. It's great for ponds that are tough to get around on the bank to fish. Lakes, small and large. Rivers, creeks, from the size of a small creek to the Ohio River. Last October I took mine into the Atlantic in SC and will do the same again next month.

As for tips, I'd say make sure you have an anchor system of some kind no matter where you fish. Wind will push you all over even in flat lakes with no current. Mine for lakes and streams is ultra simple, a 3lb dumbbell attached to some rope, and I can either run it through an eye at the front of the kayak or tie it off to a cleat anywhere else, depending on where I am. In flowing water I always anchor off the front of the boat, in lakes I'll tie off all over depending on the wind direction. In the ocean I used a 10lb anchor with little flukes on it that held me rock-solid. Standing up, to me, is a little overrated. You get pushed/twisted around so much by the wind that you will need paddle access to make minor corrections constantly, and you can't do that standing up. Say you're anchored and need to pull anchor and adjust your position, can't do it standing up. I can stand in my SOT if I want, and I never do. I like the convenience of sitting and having close access to everything I need. That's my $.02 worth.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> Troll through rapids and get through them safely so you don't get yourself into a sticky situation.


I have to ask, do you troll through rapids? Sounds like a recipe for disaster.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I just kind of figured I would be fishing the same way I always do. But now I get to do it from a boat with access to more water and more fish.


My only issue with kayak fishing is watching my rod tip or lures on the back cast with my bait casters. Too easy to get them into the water and then I end up with backlash.



RebelWithACause122 said:


> I do a lot of trolling, but also slow down and cast when I want to work the shoreline, or some specific structure.


That's pretty much how I do it. For me its kayaking first and fishing second. I just don't have the patience to drop anchor and watch a bobber.

I typically go out with 4 rods, which becomes a PITA in a smaller kayak. Two bait casters that I primarily troll with but will cast when I need to, a 7' rod with a spinning reel that I can accurately hurl a lure a country mile and a 6' rod with a spin caster for tight situations.



autogyroenthusiast said:


> being at water level allows you to "skip" soft plastics (frogs, flukes, tubes, worms) and other baits back under overhanging tree/bush branches and boat docks more easily,....


Yup, and it puts you eyeball-to-eyeball with the fish you fight. Pretty fun.


----------



## RebelWithACause122 (Mar 29, 2011)

backlashed said:


> For me its kayaking first and fishing second. I just don't have the patience to drop anchor and watch a bobber.


For me, it's not a lack of patience. I originally got into kayak fishing (with a focus on fishing) because I thought it would give me more water access, including places without launch ramps and such to get my boat into. Eventually I also realized the health benefits... since finishing college, I got a desk job and I got married... and put on quite a bit of weight. Kayaking is great exercise when you keep moving. 6 months ago, I saw a photograph of myself from when I was 20 years old... decided I wanted to look like that again (except without the long hair, lol). So far this year, I've put over 130 miles on my kayak (according to the handheld GPS that I carry), all on flat water (well, some in the ocean, which is not flat, but I meant that those miles weren't just riding a river current). And I've lost of 30 pounds. Only about 15 pounds to go to match my weight from a decade ago. There are days when trolling isn't very productive for me, and sometimes, I do give up on trolling and resort to drifting/casting (I still never anchor up) occasionally... but most of the time, I choose to stick with trolling simply because I personally need the activity.

Everyone who fishes from a kayak has their unique reasons for doing so. For me, I love being in/on/at the water, I very much enjoy fishing, and I appreciate the exercise I get with the kayak. Other people started out kayaking, and picked up kayak fishing as more of an afterthought. Some people got into it because it was the only boat they could afford, but they really wanted to get off the bank. Whatever your reasons, whatever your preference in tactics, fish species, kayak styles, water types or weather conditions... get out there and enjoy it. Kayak fishing is EXTREMELY versatile and "tailorable" to the individual. Some people go out very minimalist... with a rod/reel and a few lures... others (like myself) go out there with 3 to 5 rods, 1 or 2 tackle boxes, fish finder, gps, and more. If you're just getting started, it may take you a while to really find your "groove"... but do it how you like and don't let anyone give you any crap for doing "wrong", lol.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

backlashed said:


> I have to ask, do you troll through rapids? Sounds like a recipe for disaster.


Absolutely. Caught some of my best fish doing so. I kayak the little miami river though, so when I say rapids, I really mean slightly faster moving water then normal. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

I don't do much besides drift and cast in the rivers. I generally take three rods rigged with different baits. I can stand easily in mine, but rarely do so in the river unless its a slow moving section where I really need to see. I'll paddle back upstream to hit hotspots a couple times, etc.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Matulemj said:


> Absolutely. Caught some of my best fish doing so. I kayak the little miami river though, so when I say rapids, I really mean slightly faster moving water then normal.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


That sounds better, when you say rapids, I think white water. Sounds like you're really talking about riffles.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments, does anyone ever go on the ohio river at all?


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Bostonwhaler10 said:


> Thanks for all the comments, does anyone ever go on the ohio river at all?


I hope to be well enough to be able to take the family out on paddle fest. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## Ken G (Apr 9, 2004)

I take my kayak in the Ohio River. I've been to paddlefest twice. I remember reading a couple years ago someone on OGF trolled during paddlefest and caught a wiper or two. I still haven't made up my mind about paddlefest this year.

I've also taken the kayak catfishing in the river. I've fished a couple of times in the downtown Cincinnati area launching at the public landing. I also fish the river down around Lawrenceburg and Aurora. I was out on Memorial Day near Aurora and landed 2 blues and 2 channels.


----------



## robertj298 (Feb 23, 2009)

Jmsteele187 said:


> I do hope that I will be able to stand in my boat.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Heck...standing in any kayak is easy..not falling is the hard part lol


----------



## landarcjedi (Mar 20, 2011)

methodically...........


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Standing has some very important advantages when it comes to fishing, on both flat and flowing water. 

On flat water, I find it helps in fishing thick weeds, and lilly pads. It allows you to cast towards this holes , and to reel over/pause and drop in on these holes that fish are sitting in. 


On rivers it gives you the chance to see those nice rocks, submerged trees and an other objects that you are normally right on top of before you see them. 

I thought I would never stand, even after getting the coosa, now I stand a good amount of time on slow moving flow spots, and while out on lakes beating up banks.


----------

